# Which Sapphire Graphics card to buy ?



## rixon.d9 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey guys , I want to add graphics card to my below config so I can play all the latest FPS at maxed out settings.
Please recommend . I have shortlisted Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC version. Budget is 30K.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Call of Duty, Battlefield , Fifa15 , Far Cry , Gta and other upcoming games

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 30K.


Intel Core i5 4570 | Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 | Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz | ANTEC HCG 620M | Seagate 1TB 7200RPM HDD | Cooler Master HAF 912.

Too many confusing names for the same product is bugging me !!!

Please recommend from this site as i'll be buying online from Computer Components Store in the Middle East - Gear-up.me .Thanks if anyone could look up and help. Again Budget below 1800AED.

- - - Updated - - -

I can see the R9 290 listed is DDR3 version . DDR5 version available at *uae.dtcae.com/product/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-4gb-gddr5-dual-dvidhdmidp-trix-oc-version-4766/ costs significantly higher.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 17, 2015)

buy gtx 970 very good gpu


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 18, 2015)

[strike]You didn't list your PSU. Please mention which PSU do you have, Specify the exact make and model.[/strike]

Didn't see the 620M.

Get Zotac GTX 970 instead. Lower price and better performance.


----------



## jkultimate (Jan 18, 2015)

GTX 970 seems to be a good purchase under 30k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 18, 2015)

ASUS GTX970-STRIX-DC2OC-4GD5 - Gear-up.me

MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G - Gear-up.me

GIGABYTE GTX970 4GB (256) active 2xD H 3xDP D5 - Gear-up.me

GIGABYTE GTX970 4GB (256) active 2xD H 3xDP ITX D5 - Gear-up.me


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 22, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> buy gtx 970 very good gpu



How does it compare with R9 290 Tri-X OC version ? Well the charts show they both at same level.

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> ASUS GTX970-STRIX-DC2OC-4GD5 - Gear-up.me
> 
> MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G - Gear-up.me
> 
> ...



what points do I consider when choosing manufacturer ? which card of the above would you recommend ?

- - - Updated - - -

Checked many reviews online and thx a ton for suggesting the GTX 970 .  Last point is which model to buy from the above links?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 22, 2015)

AnandTech | Bench - GPU14

Get the Zotac 970, you might be able to snag one for Rs 27k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Get msi gaming 4g or Asus stri-x. It is your pick. Consider service locations of these manufacturers before purchase!.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 22, 2015)

the cheapest of all gtx 970 is the zotac standard version which retails for 25,100 to 26000 locally


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 22, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> the cheapest of all gtx 970 is the zotac standard version which retails for 25,100 to 26000 locally



Looking for VFM version rather than the cheapest.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 22, 2015)

yes, and the zotac one comes with 5 years of warranty from Aditya Infotech, when compared to others (3 years)


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 23, 2015)

Well looks like I have option of only zotac and gigabyte. Please recommend


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2015)

rixon.d9 said:


> Well looks like I have option of only zotac and gigabyte. Please recommend



I'd get Zotac for the extra 3 years of warranty.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 23, 2015)

rixon.d9 said:


> Well looks like I have option of only zotac and gigabyte. Please recommend



if you are into overclocking then gigabyte g1 gaming is the best overclocker


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 24, 2015)

Bought Asus Strix at 1450Aed with 3yrz warranty ...MSI 4G was available at 1500Aed
Thanks evry1 here for suggesting the Gtx970 and guiding me. Will upload pics soon 
Thanks Digit


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 24, 2015)

congrats.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 25, 2015)

Can somebody tell me which software I should install to be able to play games. Already installed DirectX , Net.framework, C++ visual , ASUS Graphics drivers.
Do I need to install Nvidia physx Drivers ?

- - - Updated - - -





Pictures of my CPU with GPU installed. no LED or aftermarket coolers yet.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 25, 2015)

forum's attachment system do not work. you may upload in some image sharing websites like imgur.


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2015)

rixon.d9 said:


> Can somebody tell me which software I should install to be able to play games. Already installed DirectX , Net.framework, C++ visual , ASUS Graphics drivers.
> Do I need to install Nvidia physx Drivers ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Install graphics driver from nvidia's website as those are always latest. And if you don't change the default install options physX should be automatically installed for nvidia cards.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 26, 2015)

rixon.d9 said:


> Can somebody tell me which software I should install to be able to play games. Already installed DirectX , Net.framework, C++ visual , ASUS Graphics drivers.
> Do I need to install Nvidia physx Drivers ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



> Use imgur to attach images.

> Download the latest drivers form Nvidia's website. Drivers supplied in the disk with the GPU are not the latest one.

> Those softwares should be enough. Anything else will be installed by the game itself.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 26, 2015)

this alway happens people go out to buy a certain brand of gtx 970 and they end up buying asus strix 970.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 26, 2015)

Custom Built Gaming Rig - Imgur

Hopefully the pics are attached. Any suggestion or modifications are welcome.

- - - Updated - - -

*imgur.com/0CaJB1F

*imgur.com/Eu5aB7f

- - - Updated - - -

Guys have a query hope dont need another thread for it. I have a Dish HD STB with HDMI port and Dish SD STB with composite video connections, I want to watch TV on my pc monitor. Is it simple as directly connecting from Dish HDMI to monitor HDMI ?? and what type of convertor or equipment i may need to connect SD STB to the monitor ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2015)

rixon.d9 said:


> Custom Built Gaming Rig - Imgur
> 
> Hopefully the pics are attached. Any suggestion or modifications are welcome.
> 
> ...



Oh man, why are you not using the space behind the motherboard tray for routing cables? See in this image how all cables are routed -

*i.imgur.com/M8vccXk.jpg 

The space behind motherboard tray is meant to hide all the wires. Get all cables into it through one of the gourmet and out from another where you need to attach them.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 27, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Oh man, why are you not using the space behind the motherboard tray for routing cables? See in this image how all cables are routed -
> 
> 
> The space behind motherboard tray is meant to hide all the wires. Get all cables into it through one of the gourmet and out from another where you need to attach them.



Well recieved. may be next weekend i'll open up and reroute the cables.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys suggest a nice gaming mouse ( FPS gaming such as COD,BF4) within 2500rs approx flexible, preferrebly from logitech or razor, other brands also welcome and a not so expensive decent mouse pad. Also planning to upgrade my Logitech G110 gaming keyboard near future. 
How abt the G402 mouse from logitech ?


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey, Congrats on your purchase!!
Did you have it shipped to India or someone got it for you?


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 28, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Hey, Congrats on your purchase!!
> Did you have it shipped to India or someone got it for you?




I live in UAE Dubai. Just bought it locally.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 28, 2015)

rixon.d9 said:


> I live in UAE Dubai. Just bought it locally.



Oh my mistake


----------



## rixon.d9 (Feb 1, 2015)

Regarding the Chaos about GTX970 bug and false specifications, Should I be worried  and consider returning the card?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 1, 2015)

rixon.d9 said:


> Regarding the Chaos about GTX970 bug and false specifications, Should I be worried  and consider returning the card?



No. You'll not really utilize > 3.5 GB VRAM. It will be fixed anyways.


----------

